# Heading Down



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Heading your way Friday am. Hope we are able to get gas at various stops to fill up to reach our destination. Read that Surfside ran out at many stations. Will be on the beach Springmaid area, Myrtle Beach State Park, South of Yucca Ave, the jetty and Huntington Beach State Park. If you see a blue basket style square fish cart with someone fishing with Mitchell reels that would be us. Stop in and say hello and maybe give me some pointers. Weather seems to have picked up in our favor in the last week. Will give reports while down there when finished fishing. Tides also look favorable.
Kim


----------



## Biketow (May 9, 2021)

Enjoy! Was at Huntington Beach a couple of weeks ago. Lots of wind but had a chance to pick up a few pointers from a local. Heading back that way in a few weeks


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Well the wife and I made it in under 17 hours. Stayed at Wal- Mart rt 544. Checked in at campsite and investigated. Some Spanish coming over the rails on Sat. Next day headed to Garden City at Yucca Ave parking. 3 keeper whiting, 4 sharks and 2 starfish. Lost something big and thinking a shark by the way it pulled. Today went to Nash St parking which is a 20 minute walk from the park. Managed 2 nice whiting and nothing else. Found large colonies of sand fleas and have more bait for tomorrow. Went to state pier. Decent amount of Spanish coming over the rails. No bluefish seen yet also. Tight Lines.
Kim


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Wife and I went to the South Jetty yesterday. Nice walk and weather. Many small sharks, croaker, whiting (eatable size) and 1 small black sea bass. While packing up to leave and getting my last pole the line was casually go out next to the rocks. It was big whatever it was. The rocks cut the line. Probably red drum, sheepshead or black drum. Was usi


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Using fresh cut bait too. Sorry for 2 posts. S. Working off phone and not use to typing on it. Sticking to MBSP shore today to give my legs some rest.
Kim
By the way. Visited the state pier yesterday and more Spanish coming over the rails. Very few undersized. While leaving a guy caught a good size blue and gave it to us. 17", a good size..


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

Post some pictures for us when you get the chance!


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Since I'm posting from my phone no pictures because I don't know how. Not computer savvy. Fished park beach south yesterday about 1/3 mile. Sharks galore with an 8" ray plus 1/2 a keeper whiting. Wind was ok earlier but picked up. Another big fish lost due to cutting line. Using 20lb fresh mono so it must have been big. Almost pulled the pole and spike out. Maybe later today as high tide is at 8:41 am. Tight lines to all. By the, went on usual walk and stopped at the pier. 2 guys cleaning 15" flounder and sheepshead.
Kim


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Forgot to mention the 1/2 whiting fell victim to something toothy. Ended up being cut bait.
Kim


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Well yesterday never got out. Upper left shoulder spasin/ pain got the best of me. Went out this am at Yucca Ave parking in Georgetown County. Managed many small sharks and 15" blue. Nothing else. Wind came up fast and quick, not worth the effort. Went to State pier and nada. Tomorrow last chance then spectator.
Kim


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

If anyone was down there on Saturday you know the wind was bad. Never went out to try. When you get winds like that 5oz won't hold still. Still a productive time fishing there. 3 fish fries. Sand Fleas all over and no one was catching them but me. When I would lose one to the surf I would walk to the pod and grab a fresh one. Can't believe I only had 1 bite on them. Fished in the suds with varying weight but nothing except the 1st one. Good Luck to all........ Will be reading your reports.
Kim


----------

